# Belt Buckles



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a couple of custom belt buckles made?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.maxlang.com/index.htm

Does nice work...but bring your checkbook...


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

The best I have seen, and best recognized by professional cowboys would be Gist Buckles. Just look em up on the web.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Darn it. You just waited too long*

Apparently Nelson-Silvia in Houston went out of biz in the last 10 years or so. They were THE place to get a silver/gold buckle or one of those silver gold caps to put on the pistol grip of a fine shotgun. Check this out. http://www.buckles.com/e107_plugins/sgallery/gallery.php?view.6.1.1


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I have won some Gist buckles but I like Yellow Hair buckles better. I think they are made in Cleveland or they used to be. And you can also check out Montana Silversmiths. Also good buckles.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

superior products new caney tx


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Gist is the way to go. I've won a few here and there and it seems like the Gist buckles are better all the way around.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

depending on where you are and what you want, matt caldwell in bay city, texas does some pretty unbelievable work. he made my custom wedding band with a trout and a redfish connected by a broke-back lure. its sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

MAIDA's Belts & Buckles here in Houston. They have been in the business for years. You will not be disappointed. They've made 6 custom buckle sets for us and have the best customer service possible. Their leather straps, along with metals used are top-notch.

http://www.maidasbelts.com/grandOPEN.html


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Clintorms.com. They are in Ingram Tx. Don't think you will find a better silversmith.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Max Lang belts and buckles, in Houston. Look them up online. Excellent work and service, been doing it for years. They can build anything you can imagine, as ellaborate or simple as you want.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> I have won some Gist buckles but I like Yellow Hair buckles better. I think they are made in Cleveland or they used to be. And you can also check out Montana Silversmiths. Also good buckles.


I won a yellow hair buckle in 83'. I have worn it a lot and it still looks good.

I believe an Indian named Yellowhair makes them. Because of the stones inlaid in them, no 2 buckles are alike.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> I have won some Gist buckles but I like Yellow Hair buckles better. I think they are made in Cleveland or they used to be. And you can also check out Montana Silversmiths. Also good buckles.


x2....I have a couple rodeo event buckles made by Montana


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Google Bubba Murphy He owns Buckles of Texas. I went to school and dated his daughter for years, He makes the PBR buckles and owns the patent on Justin Time. I have a couple of his Buckles in the safe that his daughter gave me.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

matagorda_castaway said:


> depending on where you are and what you want, matt caldwell in bay city, texas does some pretty unbelievable work. he made my custom wedding band with a trout and a redfish connected by a broke-back lure. its sweeeeeeeet.


I forgot about Matt Caldwell. He does some awesome work. Made my friends wife a bracelet out of little tiny topwaters. If you have an idea, he'll make it happen.


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

what kind of buckle are you needing?


----------

